# PLEASE HELP! Issues running multiple controllers simultaneously in Logic X Pro...



## SirAcha (Jan 24, 2020)

I am in Logic Pro x and using an Alesis Crimson 2 electronic drum kit (hardware) which I am running usb midi to my Mac to control a "producer kit" (software drum kit) from Logic Pro X. This works fine, I want to also run a Komplete 25A midi keyboard (also USB out) to control a software instrument at the same time (for jamming live). For some reason I cannot get them to control separate instruments individually. They basically both control whichever instrument is selected and if one isn't selected they don't control at all. I have seen the YouTube videos on selecting "de-mix by channel" and such. I have read in forums that often you would select the midi output channel to match the input channel in logic but the KompleteA25 and the Alesis drum kit like many newer midi controller is fixed and you can't manipulate the output channel setting that I am aware of. I have tried messing with the midi environment but its a little advanced for me and not sure if I am doing it right. I have seen videos explaining that you could do it with the midi environment but issues with having one input channel, I would love a solution using the midi environment or any way to do it! Any insights are appreciated. let me know if you thoughts or questions and thanks in advance!


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Nov 24, 2022)

SirAcha said:


> I am in Logic Pro x and using an Alesis Crimson 2 electronic drum kit (hardware) which I am running usb midi to my Mac to control a "producer kit" (software drum kit) from Logic Pro X. This works fine, I want to also run a Komplete 25A midi keyboard (also USB out) to control a software instrument at the same time (for jamming live). For some reason I cannot get them to control separate instruments individually. They basically both control whichever instrument is selected and if one isn't selected they don't control at all. I have seen the YouTube videos on selecting "de-mix by channel" and such. I have read in forums that often you would select the midi output channel to match the input channel in logic but the KompleteA25 and the Alesis drum kit like many newer midi controller is fixed and you can't manipulate the output channel setting that I am aware of. I have tried messing with the midi environment but its a little advanced for me and not sure if I am doing it right. I have seen videos explaining that you could do it with the midi environment but issues with having one input channel, I would love a solution using the midi environment or any way to do it! Any insights are appreciated. let me know if you thoughts or questions and thanks in advance!


I think Divisi Mate is for you. Otherwise, check your channel assignements. Use one track for each channel, and route each channel to each device you have. If i understood


----------

